# الشبة المستخدمة فى تنقية مياه السرب



## هانى بسيونى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*اريد اى معلومات عن الشبة المستخدمة فى تنقية مياه السرب​*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الشبة هي بوتاسيوم المنيوم سلفات عبارة عن ملح بلوري يستخدم في كثير من الصناعات مثل تنقية المياه بعمل معلق مع الشوائب يتم فصله بطرق فيزيائيه وكذلك يستخدم كمثبت للدهانات المائية وهي مادة قابضة عند ذوقها .
والله الموفق


----------



## هانى بسيونى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن توضيح اكثر بالمعادلات


----------

